# New Makeup Addict Saying Hi!



## Polaris (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!

  	I'm a newly converted makeup addict.  I just bought my first MAC item (Viva Glam Gaga II Lipstick - just in case anyone asks!) and I fell in love with the world of makeup!  I've been trying to find new MAC things to buy and I stumbled upon this forum.  I'm glad I'm not the only one obsessed with makeup.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm still a student so makeup is definitely an indulgence when I can afford it.  I'm looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2011)

to the forum! i have gaga 2 lippie and it is lovely! enjoy!


----------



## Polaris (Apr 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> to the forum! i have gaga 2 lippie and it is lovely! enjoy!



 	Thanks so much for the greeting!  I have a feeling that this forum is just going to keep feeding my addiction.  LOL


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Polaris!  I said a quick hello in my message to Coll - welcome to the site.  Given that all of us are makeup obessessed in one way or another, I'm sure you'll have fun!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Apr 6, 2011)

Polaris! I, too, am a student, so makeup is an indulgence for me as well. I've found that Specktra has actually helped me save money because I know what products to pass. Or maybe not.


----------



## bis (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome Polaris  My first MAC item was Greensmoke.


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2011)

mine was Marrakesh lipstick.. that should be in the Smithsonian by now.. lol


----------



## Polaris (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!  Hi back!


----------

